# [SOLVED] Sony Bravia klv-37S400A colour problem



## ajayigi

Hello All

I have a Sony Bravia KLV-37S400A. few days back when i turned on the tv the colour became blurred on the images and coloured part of images shows dark blur and some other side shows light colour blur. Am out of warrenty and used hotair as a test for any dry probs but no change. 

Any idea?? Would you suggest me that what might be the reason behind this?


Am expecting a kind helping hand...

By Jaymon

I have taken many photos of the same and attaching. You can see the blur/washout colour in those screenshots.


----------



## octaneman

*Re: Sony Bravia klv-37S400A colour problem*

Hi ajayigi 


Are you using a blue ray player ?


----------



## ajayigi

*Re: Sony Bravia klv-37S400A colour problem*

hi Octaneman, am not using a blue ray player, using DVD player but i use it occasionally. I am using the cable tv connection for regular watch, same the screenshots. If we connect any device/mode(HDMI, etc) picture will be the same.


Thanks for the support,
Ajay


----------



## octaneman

*Re: Sony Bravia klv-37S400A colour problem*

If your T.V screen is crystal clear without any devices hooked up, then the problem is localized on your DVD player. Double check your connections and all your settings then run a DVD cleaner through the player to eliminate any dust particles from the lens. If it doesn't clear up either the laser strength has weakened or there is a problem with the player's chroma signal.


----------



## ajayigi

*Re: Sony Bravia klv-37S400A colour problem*

Hi Octaneman, see am not connecting a dvd player and the same problem occurred only when i connect to the cable tv connection through coaxial cable. If we connect any devices the screen, picture, images and all would be in the same as per the screenshot. hoping some other mistake inside the cab.. not sure..
Any idea??

Thanx for your support,
Ajay


----------



## octaneman

*Re: Sony Bravia klv-37S400A colour problem*

The signal will degrade if the coaxial cable is very long from its demarcation point ( antennae or cable box). Look for any kinks in the cable make sure its in mint condition that there are no breaks, burns from heater base boards, pets chewing on wires (if applicable) and that the inner copper filament goes all the way to the tuner. Look for anything that will cause interference, I.E; multiple power cables , power bars, etc... Keep the coaxial cable a good distance away from anything that will give off EMF. 


Note: Does your set have cable settings for VHF, UHF, STD, PAL , BITSTREAM ? if it does make sure its on the proper setting. 


Question: Are you using an aftermarket decoder & splitters or a your cable company's ?


Perform this little experiment and see if anything changes. Connect one end of the coaxial cable to your t.v, (no devices) take the other end and ground it to any metallic surface or place your finger on the inner copper filament and use your body as an antennae this may sound foolish but sometimes good results are seen. Does the picture clear up ? If nothing improves you may need to bring your set in for repair. 



post back your findings.


----------



## ajayigi

*Re: Sony Bravia klv-37S400A colour problem*

Thanks for your reply. Yes, i have tested with those and everything is correct. It might be the problem with TV.

I am using cable company's connection and it works fine with other tv sets.

Thanks again
Ajay.


----------

